# Old patch



## CanadianPanzer (15 Jun 2014)

A friend of mine has found some an old Canadian forces patch that use to belong to his father:






He would like to know what the BN S mean and if possible the year these were used.

Thanx


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2014)

The "CANADA" and Pte rank/hooks X 3 would have been used from 1970 until issued the CADPAT in the early 2000's (year dependent on what unit the person was a member of)


No idea what the "BN S" is, unless it stood for "Battalion Service".


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Jun 2014)

BN S is french for Svc BN.

So 5 BNS = 5 Svc Bn


----------



## CanadianPanzer (15 Jun 2014)

Alright, thanks guys


----------



## Mr. St-Cyr (15 Jun 2014)

Bataillon de service


----------



## Old EO Tech (15 Jun 2014)

That would have to be in the 70's, using three pte hooks I would assume for Sgt rank is not something that was around in the 80's.  And by the 80's each Svc Bn had slipons that stated the exact Bn number, ie 2 Svc Bn or 5e Bn S etc.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jun 2014)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> .......using three pte hooks I would assume for Sgt rank ....



Those are three seperate hooks, showing different states of wear, arranged on the open slip-on for the photo.  Even in the '70s, the Sgt rank would have been one piece of cloth with a crown above the hooks.


----------



## CombatDoc (15 Jun 2014)

That looks like an inside-out slipon, since the seams should not be showing.  Unless things were totally different in the pre-1980's, I suspect that either "Canada" or "Unit" designators were used, not both Canada and Bn S. As GW points out, three Pte chevrons do not a Sgt make. 

I'm wondering if this is an example of "artistic license" by someone with limited tailoring skills, but am happy to be proven wrong by someone more knowledgable in rank bits-and-bobsophilia.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jun 2014)

IIRC, the Canada badge would be worn on each shoulder about 1" down from the sleeve \ shoulder seam. The BN S badge would have been worn on the slipons, 1 for each epaulette (worn on the shoulder. The single Private stripe would have been worn on each sleeve approx. 6" down from the CANADA badge.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jun 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> IIRC, the Canada badge would be worn on each shoulder about 1" down from the sleeve \ shoulder seam. The BN S badge would have been worn on the slipons, 1 for each epaulette (worn on the shoulder. The single Private stripe would have been worn on each sleeve approx. 6" down from the CANADA badge.



Except for a period around 1982 where all rank was on the slip-on worn on epaulettes. 



The photo looks like the various badges are just placed on a slip-on that is not sewn up for use.  We are looking at the inside of the slip-on and both ends, that would be sewn together, then turned 'inside out' to wear in the proper fashion.  Likely a slip-on that was acquired to be made up with one or the other of the "CANADA" or "BN S" badges, and never sewn up.


----------

